# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Mental illness and stigma

## HoldTheSea

As someone who lives with PTSD, I experience a lot of stigma firsthand. I also see a lot of stigma in the media.
If you've watched the news or read the newspaper in the past few days, you've heard about the shooting in the Florida airport. My local newspaper attributed the crime to the shooter having "mental health issues" and his being a military veteran. I am deeply saddened to see mental heatlh portrayed this way.
At this point, I think that anyone who's saying definitively that the shooter suffered from PTSD is just speculating... No one that I've seen on the news has come forward and said that he legitimately has PTSD, but all the media I've seen is blaming the shooting on his "mental health issues" and stressing the fact that he is a veteran.

When I have confided in people that I have PTSD, I have been accused of stealing, lying, manipulating, possessing weapons, and having intent to harm or kill people. 
I have never stolen anything in my life. I am an incredibly honest and straightforward person. I have never manipulated anyone to my knowledge, especially not intentionally. I do not own a single firearm or even a hunting knife or a pocketknife. I have never physically harmed anyone or threatened to kill anyone, and as far as I know I have never caused anyone emotional harm either.
PTSD does not make people do those things. If someone does any of those things it's because there is an underlying problem with their sense of morality and their personality and values. A mental illness does not inherently make someone a bad person. I don't know why people don't seem to understand that.
I have lost basically all of my friends and have been distanced from my extended family over the years because of my mental illness. I honestly think that the media needs to portray mental illnesses differently, because people have the wrong idea. They think we are vicious killers, lawless robbers, gun-obsessed psychopaths, and manipulative, seductive liars.
If you tell someone that you are struggling with a mental health disorder, you are likely going to lose them, unless they have gone through the same experience themselves. I have learned throughout my life to keep my circles very small and be extremely careful who I trust and confide in.

Does anyone else experience stigma about their disorder regularly?

----------


## Otherside

> If you tell someone that you are struggling with a mental health disorder, you are likely going to lose them, unless they have gone through the same experience themselves. I have learned throughout my life to keep my circles very small and be extremely careful who I trust and confide in.



I'd love to be more open about my struggles with bipolar disorder and anxiety, but that ust isn't going to happen. I'm gonna loose friends if I say anything. So very few people know what I struggle with. Sure, some people are gonna turn round and say "Well [BEEP] them, they're not friends." I'll agree with them, but I also enjoy the company. I've done life without company before. It wasn't particularly fun. 

I've seen people claim that the stigma around is gone from today's world. Sure, people's attitudes have improved. But people still look at me as though I'm about to crack at any moment when they find out that I have the condition I have and wonder how I'm a functional adult and not locked away in a hospital.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Mental Health is not taken seriously sadly many places have closed down that use to have inpatient care I have tried finding a nice place but usually what happens is they want cash they turn down insurance and they are in other states well that's great if you are rich! a few years back I went to a place they got upset and said why are you here I told them the doc told to me to come over he was right across the street they got mad at him and said we wish he would stop doing this so I stood there and said okay so now what the woman said do you have 7 grand for one week ?? I said of course not but don't you take insurance she said NO so here came the doc he was told off so me and the hubby walked out got in the car and left.. Family and friends so not take your mental health seriously nor do they actually take your physical health seriously they believe we make this all up.

Mental Health care needs to be brought up to the new president and get some funding and new treatment centers built or redo some buildings so we can be treated.  Sadly I see it getting worse I pray things change.
Drug Addiction places are everywhere which is needed yes.

----------


## Ironman

I think it's pretty sick to think that people would put PTSD as an aggressive issue.  If anything PTSD is a tremendous FEAR explosion. There is no one to bounce those issues off of - until you see a therapist to help work through the issues.

The violence is other stuff, that's for sure.

----------


## Lunaire

I feel like it's really detrimental to society to stigmatize mental illness. 

We don't laugh at and judge people for getting a physical ailment. Why do so for a psychological ailment?  ::(:

----------

